# Millenium mills



## silverstealth (Jun 7, 2009)

visited with Dmax spending most of the night in there emerging 5 30am


----------



## Marley85 (Jun 7, 2009)

Your pics are fantastic very high quality. im very impressed you are very good photographer.


----------



## Urban Mole (Jun 7, 2009)

Nice pictures, I never get tired of seeing this place.

Looks like you gotta watch where you step inside there


----------



## Marley85 (Jun 7, 2009)

LOL ye  This is the first time i have seen the place, the pics sure do it justes though.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 7, 2009)

Sexy pics Stealth.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 7, 2009)

Seems like ages since I've seen a report from here...really nice to see it again. 
Gorgeous pics as always, Silver.


----------



## Kaputnik (Jun 7, 2009)

Excellent pics, looks a great explore, but.... hardly a 'report' is it?
Seems a lot of people on here lately either can't be arsed writing up a bit of history about a site, or just put the all too common get out, 'everyone knows the history, so on with the pics'
am i alone in thinking it misses the point of what the website is all about if people just post up these lazy 'i went here, here are some photo's' type posts?


----------



## silverstealth (Jun 7, 2009)

Kaputnik said:


> Excellent pics, looks a great explore, but.... hardly a 'report' is it?
> Seems a lot of people on here lately either can't be arsed writing up a bit of history about a site, or just put the all too common get out, 'everyone knows the history, so on with the pics'
> am i alone in thinking it misses the point of what the website is all about if people just post up these lazy 'i went here, here are some photo's' type posts?



here you go fella.. hope whatever it is that has induced you to leave this post sorts itself out..

Spillers Millenium Mills 

A fifty nine acre site along the Royal Victoria Docks in the south east of London. 

Founded in 1905 

The Mills represent one of London’s few remaining landmarks paying homage to Britain’s post-industrial Landscape and looms over the famous Excel exhibition centre situated across the river. 

All three flour mills at the Royal Docks survived the closure of the docks and were still standing in 1990. Sadly, the Premier and CWS mills were demolished in the following decade. Only the granary of the Millennium Mills still stands. 

It is likely to be converted into housing once the area is redeveloped. The smaller building to the left of the Millennium Mills was once the Rank Hovis Premier Mill.


----------



## mexico75 (Jun 7, 2009)

Kaputnik said:


> Excellent pics, looks a great explore, but.... hardly a 'report' is it?
> Seems a lot of people on here lately either can't be arsed writing up a bit of history about a site, or just put the all too common get out, 'everyone knows the history, so on with the pics'
> am i alone in thinking it misses the point of what the website is all about if people just post up these lazy 'i went here, here are some photo's' type posts?



Not really mate, anybody could google it, and when a site has been done a few times before whats the point in reposting the same wiki quote that everybody else has on their reports. If you can't add anything new why bother Seems like your nitpicking TBH


----------



## Kaputnik (Jun 8, 2009)

No offence meant, silverstealth, and hopefully none taken, just hadn't read any history of the place on previous reports from here, so thanks for adding some about the place.
sure you can google a sites name and get some info, mexico, just that a brief bit of history about the place pictured doesn't take much to write, and adds a bit of interest to the post, for those who don't know of the place, i've no axe to grind with anyone, not nitpicking, just find that a bit of background about what the place pictured in a report is, is needed, and is sometimes lacking in recent reports on here, as we don't all know the ins and outs of every place that gets mentioned on here.


----------



## silverstealth (Jun 8, 2009)

Kaputnik said:


> No offence meant, silverstealth, and hopefully none taken, just hadn't read any history of the place on previous reports from here, so thanks for adding some about the place.
> sure you can google a sites name and get some info, mexico, just that a brief bit of history about the place pictured doesn't take much to write, and adds a bit of interest to the post, for those who don't know of the place, i've no axe to grind with anyone, not nitpicking, just find that a bit of background about what the place pictured in a report is, is needed, and is sometimes lacking in recent reports on here, as we don't all know the ins and outs of every place that gets mentioned on here.



Hey no worries mate, no offence taken. I generally post up loads of info but because this is a popular location and well reported I thought let the photos do the talking.

I can tell you this much its bloody freezing on the roof at 3 am


----------



## smileysal (Jun 8, 2009)

Oooooooooooooh not seen any pictures from here in ages. Excellent.  Love all the inside pics with all the bits and pieces still there. Looks like someones been stripping the wiring from some of your pics? grrrrr!!!  Particularly like that 3rd pic, of the water and the excel centre. That's gorgeous. Rather you than me though being on there at 3 am when it's freezing. :shocked: Brrrrrrrrr!!!

Excellent report and pics mate, I do like this. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## silverstealth (Jun 8, 2009)

smileysal said:


> Oooooooooooooh not seen any pictures from here in ages. Excellent.  Love all the inside pics with all the bits and pieces still there. Looks like someones been stripping the wiring from some of your pics? grrrrr!!!  Particularly like that 3rd pic, of the water and the excel centre. That's gorgeous. Rather you than me though being on there at 3 am when it's freezing. :shocked: Brrrrrrrrr!!!
> 
> Excellent report and pics mate, I do like this.
> 
> ...



Much appreciated Sal...


----------



## freebird (Jun 8, 2009)

Fantastic internal pics again, nice one. Those nightscape shots and especially the blue pic no. 3 are really excellent.


----------



## MD (Jun 8, 2009)

Great report fella 
Stunning photos


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 8, 2009)

I would like to echo what MD says -top dolla!
The natural lighting at sunrise and sunset can be amazing 
Thank you for sharing


----------



## mr_bones (Jun 8, 2009)

wow, well cool.


----------



## swedish (Jun 8, 2009)

really nice post silverstealth, some very good use of light throughout your images...really like the rooftop shots, an after looking at them have to say, must have been worth standing in the cold!


----------



## silverstealth (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks folks for the comments, me and dmax did question our sanity at one point when the cold and lack of sleep hit home at around 430 am...


----------



## MD (Jun 8, 2009)

silverstealth said:


> Thanks folks for the comments, me and dmax did question our sanity at one point when the cold and lack of sleep hit home at around 430 am...



worth it for the stunning photos mate 
dedication for ya


----------



## Marley85 (Jun 9, 2009)

silverstealth said:


> Thanks folks for the comments, me and dmax did question our sanity at one point when the cold and lack of sleep hit home at around 430 am...



It is really worth it theres alot of them I would be happy to frame and put on my wall. Even my misses said she would like some of them!!!!


----------



## magoo² (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice report and pics as always mate


----------



## Badoosh (Jun 9, 2009)

Awesome pics, thanks for sharing. Sounds like it was a mad explore, especially the time, can't beat an early hours visit to watch the sun come up. Keep up the good work


----------



## Lone Explorer (Jun 11, 2009)

very nice, What camera do you use silverstealth?
looks at price Ouch


----------



## silverstealth (Jun 11, 2009)

Lone Explorer said:


> very nice, What camera do you use silverstealth?



Canon 5d with a 16-35mm lens mate.


----------

